# callaway x16 iron's any good?



## trackdayking (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi all! basically as above please! and what should i pay for a second hand set (ball park please)


----------



## brendy (Oct 28, 2010)

X16s, Id say no more than 200ish. Good clubs though, help get the ball into the air very easily and forgiving.
If you can get the Pro version, even better.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 28, 2010)

Great clubs in their day. I agree that the pro version were a step up again. As a ball park figure this is what golfbidder are selling them for

http://www.golfbidder.co.uk/models/824/C...amp;SortOrder=0


----------



## RGDave (Oct 28, 2010)

Awesome. These were/are the king of forgiveness.

I'd have bought a set for my long-term experiment (don't worry, you've not been around long enough!) had they not had been so hard on the eye. 

The X-18s are much better to look at *i.m.o.* but there's no difference in hitting. In fact, I can't tell you anything of any use (comparing club to club) between X-16/18/20 or even Big Bertha.

I paid Â£189 for X-18 3-SW.

Anything over this and they'd need to be in excellent condition or have new grips maybe.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 28, 2010)

I have to say of all the X series my favs were the 12's and 14's and I regret getting rid of the 14's


----------



## RGDave (Oct 28, 2010)

I have to say of all the X series my favs were the 12's and 14's and I regret getting rid of the 14's
		
Click to expand...

Yes, they were good too. I've not seen a usable set of either for months. 
AG in Chester (near TonyN) had some 14s last year for Â£149. Trashed, completely.

Talking of trashed, my X-18s are looking mightily well-used.


----------



## trackdayking (Oct 28, 2010)

thanks guys for the input ive been offered the x16 3-sw irons callaway big bertha hx tour bag 1&3 big bertha drivers plus a callaway putter and a 36 hole electric trolly all for Â£250 looks like a good deal what ya think?


----------



## RGDave (Oct 28, 2010)

thanks guys for the input ive been offered the x16 3-sw irons callaway big bertha hx tour bag 1&3 big bertha drivers plus a callaway putter and a 36 hole electric trolly all for Â£250 looks like a good deal what ya think? 

Click to expand...

Sounds good. Do you know what the model of 1 & 3 wood is?
The 3 woods are excellent, but the drivers (1 wood) are small by today's standards. Otherwise, if in good condition, can't go wrong.


----------



## trackdayking (Oct 28, 2010)

they are big Bertha 2 just had a look at them and they have graphite shafts and have rubbed though to the white from bag rub.......its put me off  typical I will be back for more advice thank you very much to all.


----------



## brendy (Oct 28, 2010)

If the irons, bag and trolley are ok, I'd still go for it matey.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 30, 2010)

We paid 150 for a set of x18 from ourvlocal driving range trade in section,


----------



## trackdayking (Oct 31, 2010)

all the irons have graph and have rubbed white aswell leaving it.


----------



## Snelly (Nov 5, 2010)

I have X-16 Pro irons and they are very good indeed.  Nicest irons I have ever owned.

Snelly.


----------



## thecraw (Nov 6, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VGC-Mens-R-H-Calla...b#ht_500wt_1156

That's a decent set of bats for the money.

Something else worth considering.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PING-G5-IRONS-4-PW...#ht_2283wt_1139


----------

